# VPN für privat PCs



## crazykenny (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte zu meinem Freund eine VPN Verbindung aufbauen. Kennt da jemand eine günstig, leicht zu bedienende VPN Software, evtl mit deutschsprachigem Handbuch oder einen Online-Turorial empfehlen?
/crazykenny


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Von welchem OS aus denn?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## crazykenny (21. Oktober 2004)

je 2x Windows 2000 Professional,
Server hab ich nicht, da wärs denk ich einfacher...
sowie USB-DSL Modems


----------



## Ben Ben (21. Oktober 2004)

Kannst ja mal nach openVPN googlen.
Habs zwar noch nicht eingesetzt, soll aber zwischen
zwei PCs ohne Server funktionieren.


----------

